# Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. April 2012)

*Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige]


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. April 2012)

*Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige]*

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Funktioniert prima, selbst wenn das Studium in zwei Monaten beendet ist!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2012)

*AW: Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige]*

Ich studiere gerade meinen Kuchen, bekäme ich damit auch ein Anrecht?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. April 2012)

*AW: Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige]*

wenn dir der kuchen eine email-adresse gegeben hat und als uni bzw. fh geführt wird, ja.


----------



## sfc (1. April 2012)

*AW: Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige]*

Direkt mal mitgemacht


----------



## diewachtel (1. April 2012)

*AW: Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige]*

Danke für den Tipp! Gleich mal angemeldet!


----------



## Meza100 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige]*

genial  ich meld mich glei dafür an ^^


----------



## turbosnake (1. April 2012)

*AW: Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige]*

Es wird immer nur an die Studenten gedacht, aber die Schüler haben mal wieder die A****karte?!


----------



## GoldenMic (1. April 2012)

*AW: Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige]*

Seit Freitag mach ich den kostenlosen Monat mit - ist immer ganz nett!


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. April 2012)

*AW: Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige]*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Es wird immer nur an die Studenten gedacht, aber die Schüler haben mal wieder die A****karte?!


 kann ja nunmal nicht jeder depp immer vergünstigungen bekommen. als nächstes wollen alle die, die ne zweite ausbildung machen auch vergünstigungen?

bin übrigens auch kein student. aber was nicht ist kann ja noch kommen


----------



## theping (2. April 2012)

*AW: Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige]*

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## DOcean (2. April 2012)

*AW: Zwölf Monate kostenlose Mitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime für Studenten [Anzeige]*



> Anders als bei einer regulären Amazon Prime-Mitgliedschaft können Sie  bei einem Abonnement über Amazon Student keine Mitglieder einladen. Wenn  Sie zu Amazon Student wechseln, profitieren Ihre bereits eingeladenen  Haushaltsmitglieder weiterhin von den Vorzügen von Amazon Prime, Sie  können jedoch keine weiteren Mitglieder einladen oder Änderungen  vornehmen.



nur mal so zur Info, weil das ja als Vorteil im Artikelin der Werbung gennant wird...


----------

